
I hate Ruby On Rails - snitko
http://ihaterubyonrails.com
======
api
The problems with rails are pretty much universal to frameworks. Frameworks
make it easy to do what the framework makes it easy to do, but eventually you
end up paying back all that time you saved early on by fighting the framework
later when you outgrow it.

------
sr3d
This site is irrelevant. If people get to complain about Rails, then they
should be doing some programming to

1) fix it (I had 1 patch to Rails by actually found the bug in my app and
fixed it, got accepted within a few days. The community is awesome)

2) learn something new instead of wasting time.

3) build something cool to make some good money and quit whining.

Rails is awesome when you actually try to build a complex app. And I'm sick of
people complaining about Ruby is so slow and Rails is this or that. My
thought? Whatever.

~~~
wccrawford
While I agree that they should do 2 and 3, they owe nothing to anyone and
don't have to fix anything. A bug report would be nice, but again, they don't
have to.

I know a lot of people say that complaining isn't useful if you don't also
provide a solution, but that's BS. I've often used complaints to find out what
people don't like about a system and formulate a plan to improve it. And I've
often received suggestions that not only wouldn't fix the problem, but would
destroy the rest of the system.

Complaints should be taken with a grain of salt, but when a lot of people have
the same complaint, it bears scrutiny.

If you ignore complaints that don't have suggestions, you'll never know what
made people leave, either.

------
gonepostal
Some of it's true some of it's not. It doesn't really matter one way or
another because this site is useless. Spend more time hacking in a framework
that you do enjoy instead of bitching about the ones you don't.

------
steveh72
I don't usually bother to defend a particular technology choice but most of
the arguments are either irrelevant, no longer true or just plain wrong.

------
samratjp
"It's not .NET" is the problem with this site - these guys don't seem to
understand that they are not the intended audience for Rails nor do they seem
to know when to pick the right tool for the right job. Also, have you heard of
JRuby?

------
brushbox
Chuckle.

That's the best they could come up with? People with more time to complain
than brain cells to do it with!

Thanks for the levity. That site made this Ruby developer's day.

------
marknutter
This is just counterproductive.

------
ddemchuk
[http://ihaterubyonrails.com/posts/34/the-perfect-
framework-f...](http://ihaterubyonrails.com/posts/34/the-perfect-framework-
for-sites-that-donothing/)

"Show me one example of a corporate or high-traffic website that uses Rails
other than Basecamp."

-yellowpages.com

-hulu.com

-shopify

-kongregate

-github

-justin.tv

-ravelry

the list is actually pretty large nowadays. I don't even code with rails
anymore, but this site is a big heaping pile of whiny bullshit

EDIT: formatting

~~~
tptacek
Uh, Twitter?

~~~
ddemchuk
I left twitter out because it has started departing a bit from pure Ruby on
Rails and has had scaling issues from the get go so isn't a really good
example when someone is bitching about the abilities of RoR.

~~~
tptacek
Twitter's front-end is still Rails.

~~~
ddemchuk
and twitter's front end still crashes multiple times a day :)

------
danieldon
Big surprise: it's a Python app. Yet more proof that the Python web
development community is filled to the brim with trolls. Stuff like this is
why I completely stopped contributing to open source Python projects after
nearly 10 years.

